# Sore boobs/nipples (both)



## Laus

Hi ladies I’ve been trying for a baby for 7 years to find out I got endometriosis I’ve already got a 17 year old and on the 1st Dec I had the operation so I can have kids so I have no more endometriosis, so I’ve been trying but at the min I’m dpo 7 at min and I’ve had sore boobs/nipples for 5 days I’ve never has sore boobs not even when I’m ready to coke is this a sign or I’m I looking too much into it


----------



## Momstar

I think it’s easy to look too much into things when we want something so bad. However keep in mind that these changes always occur every cycle. Around 7-8 dpo is when progesterone levels rise which is What causes sore nipples/breast tenderness which we often feel before our periods start. On the other side of that, the same things are happening only our periods are not going to show and we learn we were pregnant and hormone levels continue to rise causing more symptoms. When we are waiting to test we are in more in tune with the changes our bodies are going through so we can’t help but wonder if the things we are feeling are pregnancy related or not. And it could be! Just no way to tell just yet though so just hang in there and see what happens in the text few days! Good luck!


----------



## Lucy3

I think progesterone is at its peak at 5/6 dpo regardless of if you’re pregnant or not and then after that it either drops pretty quickly if you’re not pregnant or continues to rise if there’s a little bean in there so I think by about 6/7dpo it’s fair call to start looking for symptoms like sore bbs.that’s when I started to get them with my ds. Good luck I hope this is a good sign for you
:dust:


----------



## Laus

Momstar said:


> I think it’s easy to look too much into things when we want something so bad. However keep in mind that these changes always occur every cycle. Around 7-8 dpo is when progesterone levels rise which is What causes sore nipples/breast tenderness which we often feel before our periods start. On the other side of that, the same things are happening only our periods are not going to show and we learn we were pregnant and hormone levels continue to rise causing more symptoms. When we are waiting to test we are in more in tune with the changes our bodies are going through so we can’t help but wonder if the things we are feeling are pregnancy related or not. And it could be! Just no way to tell just yet though so just hang in there and see what happens in the text few days! Good luck!


----------



## Laus

Laus said:


> View attachment 1096113

I’ve never experienced sore boobs or nothing before my periods it’s my nipples are sore and underneath and at side think I’m just jumping the gun, but because I’ve never experienced this and wen I’m walking up stairs I have to hold my boobs there that sore the soreness started this sat which I know it’s way too soon something weird is happening


----------



## Laus

Lucy3 said:


> I think progesterone is at its peak at 5/6 dpo regardless of if you’re pregnant or not and then after that it either drops pretty quickly if you’re not pregnant or continues to rise if there’s a little bean in there so I think by about 6/7dpo it’s fair call to start looking for symptoms like sore bbs.that’s when I started to get them with my ds. Good luck I hope this is a good sign for you
> :dust:

Awwww thank you I hope so too I’ve never got used of all this before as I’ve never planned a pregnancy so it’s all mew to me x


----------



## Laus

Lucy3 said:


> I think progesterone is at its peak at 5/6 dpo regardless of if you’re pregnant or not and then after that it either drops pretty quickly if you’re not pregnant or continues to rise if there’s a little bean in there so I think by about 6/7dpo it’s fair call to start looking for symptoms like sore bbs.that’s when I started to get them with my ds. Good luck I hope this is a good sign for you
> :dust:

The grey dots is when my boobs started so I’m a bit confused never had this and I don’t ware bras so nothing like bra too tight strange xx


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I had sore boobs before my period as a norm before my daughter but the month i conceived her 6dpo started getting really sore nipples! So its a good sign. Best of luck!


----------



## smemma

Looking at your chart with the grey dots, your boobs started hurting as you were ovulating, which can be normal due to hormones. Mine used to hurt as soon as I ovulated until AF showed, they don't anymore, bodies are weird!


----------

